# I tried to buy Avast protection



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

Two years ago I paid Avast for coverage for two computers. I was able to load Avast on one computer, but never was able to load the second. I said nothing, just went the year with one computer protected.

Last year I signed on for one computer.

Tried again today for two; they jump from one to three---OK, that covers our laptop too, so I signed on. 

Now I can activate Avast on MY computer, but not on Barb's. Have not tried the laptop. 
Called the tech, he kept telling me to activate the atachment to my confirmation email. THERE IS NO ATTACHMENT!!!!! The email shows NO attachment. 

Tomorrow I will call and cancel the subscription and get my money back.
Ox


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

I have only heard about a LINK and used that clickable link on a E Mail to click on, to activate an account, not a Attachment.
Sure there is not a link provided to click on to activate?


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Free AVG... it's better than Avast... and it's free...


----------



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

Oxankle said:


> Two years ago I paid Avast for coverage for two computers. I was able to load Avast on one computer, but never was able to load the second. I said nothing, just went the year with one computer protected.
> 
> Last year I signed on for one computer.
> 
> ...


 .............Check out Bit Defender Ox , it comes highly rated ! , fordy


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

simi-steading said:


> Free AVG... it's better than Avast... and it's free...


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^Used free AVG for many years and it is great.


----------



## backwoodsman7 (Mar 22, 2007)

Why are you paying for Avast before it's even installed? You might find that the free version does everything you need. Of course they try to get you to upgrade to the paid service, but it's certainly not necessary. If you do want to upgrade, do it from within the program after you know it's what you want.

re: AVG, no it's not better than Avast. Not only that, but a while ago AVG did a ransomware thing on a friend's computer, which I've mentioned here before. AVG changed some obscure networking setting that completely shut down both wired & wireless networking, then put a message on the screen saying to call them and pay to get it fixed. Took me a couple hours to figure it out. So... if you don't like dealing with slimeballs, don't use AVG.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

That wasn't an AVG thing.. that was a piece of malware that got past it.. You are probably talking about CryptoLock... One that got past our firms Avast... 

I've been using AVG for well over 15 years.. I've only had one or two small problems with it.. 

No AV is perfect. NO AV will sop every treat... Where AVG shines above Avast is use of resources, It doesn't tie up near as many.. 

The firm I worked for used to use Avast, but they had a long string of bad upgrades, and other issues it caused so we dumped it. Almog with the CryptoLock issue I mentioned above. We ended up going with MS's Enterprise solution. It was much better than Avast..


----------



## backwoodsman7 (Mar 22, 2007)

simi-steading said:


> That wasn't an AVG thing.. that was a piece of malware that got past it..


No, it was definitely AVG. The message said AVG, and the phone number was an AVG 800 number. He'd been using AVG for a while, some years I think, and it happened when he upgraded to a new program version.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Something isn't right about that.. AVG is not ransom ware, Never has been.. It has a very huge reputation of being one of the best out there. Many companies and web sites use it. AVG holds the third largest share of the market only behind Microsoft and Avast.. AVAST is used by more companies than individuals.. 

There were Malware attacks that masqueraded as your AV saying you had to call them... I am betting this is what happened.. You call the number and it is not he AV maker you are talking to.


----------



## backwoodsman7 (Mar 22, 2007)

simi-steading said:


> Something isn't right about that.. AVG is not ransom ware, Never has been..


I would never have believed it either, if I hadn't seen it. I'd always thought AVG was pretty good, although I've always recommended Avast over it because of reports of AVG's dismal end-user support.



> There were Malware attacks that masqueraded as your AV saying you had to call them... I am betting this is what happened.. You call the number and it is not he AV maker you are talking to.


Of course I suspected that as well, until I verified that it was an AVG phone number.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

All I can do is shrug.. I didn't see it, you did.. 

I can say though AVG is a very well respected and robust AV, especially for a free version. You buy the retail version, and it's even better. 

What I like best about it, it uses less system resources than Avast or MS, and with MS, I never trusted the fox with the henhouse..


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

Don't know how long I've used AVG, but never had any problems. I used it on multiple computers in the office as well as home computers.

I go back to the Grisoft days with them.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Yep.. Grisoft times for me too...


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

simi-steading said:


> Free AVG... it's better than Avast... and it's free...


Avast has a free version that I find entirely satisfactory.


----------

